# Post your 64 SS stock OG interiors



## Soccer63SS (Jun 9, 2010)

Post your 1964 Impala SS with stock interior. I am trying to figure out color to paint my car and interior that goes with it. Want OG interior with correct heat sealed seams..........


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Soccer63SS_@Nov 14 2010, 05:44 PM~19067346
> *Post your 1964 Impala SS with stock interior. I am trying to figure out color to paint my car and interior that goes with it. Want OG interior with correct heat sealed seams..........
> *


Good idea. I've seen people paint their car, not think about interior, then get stuck scrambling to find something that matches. :0 Are you looking to paint it with a color that is close to or is stock?


----------



## Soccer63SS (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, I was actually thinking of something different yet still OG. Maybe like silver outside with lt blue interior ??

Or I seen pic of a 64 (Klique CC san diego) that had the lt meadow green with like a tan interior?? Looked nice.....not sure of interior color ? Too dark to be fawn but too light to be saddle ??? But it looked like stock interior kit.


----------



## Soccer63SS (Jun 9, 2010)

What do you think of those combinations ???


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Soccer63SS_@Nov 14 2010, 09:39 PM~19069683
> *What do you think of those combinations ???
> *


It's up to you. I've always liked silver on silver on a 64 SS.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

I have a factory silver on silver 64 ss rag, with an factory option or two  

But no pix as it has not started it resto yet.....



> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 15 2010, 08:08 PM~19077214
> *It's up to you.  I've always liked silver on silver on a 64 SS.
> *


----------



## LBdaMercenary (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Soccer63SS_@Nov 14 2010, 06:44 PM~19067346
> *Post your 1964 Impala SS with stock interior. I am trying to figure out color to paint my car and interior that goes with it. Want OG interior with correct heat sealed seams..........
> *


 Or four doors plz x2 jus learning about stock interior.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Nov 30 2010, 10:30 AM~19200764
> *I have a factory silver on silver 64 ss rag, with an factory option or two
> 
> But no pix as it has not started it resto yet.....
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

I don't have an SS but I hope this helps.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Feb 9 2011, 10:21 AM~19827139
> *I don't have an SS but I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a badass OG color combo.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Nov 30 2010, 12:30 PM~19200764
> *I have a factory silver on silver 64 ss rag, with an factory option or two
> 
> But no pix as it has not started it resto yet.....
> *


ain't never seen that color from the factory before.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 9 2011, 07:50 PM~19831780
> *ain't never seen that color from the factory before.
> *


It's a beautiful OG color scheme.


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG (Sep 26, 2008)

Going with Fawn on my 64.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6 T 4 RAG_@Feb 12 2011, 04:37 PM~19853774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

I believe its fairly rare as I have not seen very many myself. I was already offered a nice chunk of change sight unseen, just because of the factory color combo........BUT IT AINT FOR SALE 

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 9 2011, 08:50 PM~19831780
> *ain't never seen that color from the factory before.
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 22 2011, 04:30 PM~19935201
> *I believe its fairly rare as I have not seen very many myself.  I was already offered a nice chunk of change sight unseen, just because of the factory color combo........BUT IT AINT FOR SALE
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Soccer63SS (Jun 9, 2010)

The fawn looks clean.
Is the body color the same color as dash ??


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Feb 9 2011, 11:21 AM~19827139
> *I don't have an SS but I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6 T 4 RAG_@Feb 13 2011, 12:37 AM~19853774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey. Which colors are these? For The seats and for The carpet?!!

This is exactly The Combo i d like to use on Mine!

Thanks


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All_@Mar 20 2011, 03:12 AM~20133101
> *Hey. Which colors are these? For The seats and for The carpet?!!
> 
> This is exactly The Combo i d like to use on Mine!
> ...


Fawn. AKA Oyster.


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

i have a 64 ss rag im just wondering if the og interior of the hardtop style with the buttons looks good in a vert ? does anyone have any pics ? im asking cuz i really like the button style interior an really hatting on the og ss interior i think it too plain


----------



## Soccer63SS (Jun 9, 2010)

How bout any green OG interiors ??


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

nice interior on your 64, would you consider that a light fawn or a just a regular fawn im trying to match my interior to the example of the visor colors they sent me , my fawn color looks a little darker than yours


----------

